# guess that paragraph!



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright. This is a game where you have to type out a paragraph from a random (published fantasy/sci-fi) book and the rest of us have to figure out what book it is from. I've never seen this game before and thought it would be fun, so lets give it a go!
I'll go first, of course. I'll do an easy one.



> They thanked him, of course, with many bows and sweepings of their hoods and with many an "at your service, O master of the wide wooden halls!" But their spirits sank at his grave words, and they all felt that the adventure was far more dangerous than they had thought, while all the time, even if they passed all the parils of the road, the dragon was waiting at the end.



should I put the name of the book in spoiler tags and trust everyone to the honor system, or are there any other suggestions as to getting the correct name out there in a timely fashion?


----------



## Argentum (Sep 1, 2011)

The Hobbit! I love that book! I'll put my quote as a spoiler, but don't look until you post your guess!



> "He stood shaking. His chest heaved with exertion. His paws hung limp at his sides. The great sword lay against the warrior's blood-flecked habit, its long, deadly blade crimsoned in victory."





Spoiler: Le Answer



Redwall, by Brian Jacques.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Sep 1, 2011)

That's correct! I'm not sure what book yours is from...


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 1, 2011)

Redwall! Never would have gotten it were it not for the 'his paws' bit, though. Can't remember when I last read it.



> "Thou O Queen canst scarcely know our grief; for to thee the blessed Gods gave thy heart's desire: youth for ever, and peace. Would they might give us our good gift, that should be youth for ever, and war; and unwaning strength and skill in arms. Would they might but give us our great enemies alive and whole again. For better it were we should run hazard again of utter destruction, than thus live out our lives like cattle fattening for the slaughter, or like silly garden plants."





Spoiler: The Answer!



The Worm Ouroboros, by E.R. Eddison


----------

